# I.D. Please



## dmarfitt (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

looks like a Yellow Lab xKenyi


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Female yellow lab hybrid. Kenyi could be mixed in there, too, but you can't be certain that's all. She's holding (note the swollen buccal cavity) - you're going to let her spit in the main tank and let fish do what they do, right?


----------



## mr_dorito (Jun 16, 2013)

best gess is some sort of kenni


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not sure why people are saying Kenyi...?

Looks like a Yellow Lab with poor color. Not sure if pure. If holding, don't sell fry.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

Yellow Lab/Kenyi Mix.

If you have fry, enjoy them. Just don't sell them off a pure bred fish.

.


----------



## Midknight (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not going to disagree with anyone on the cross species diagnosis, but does anybody else think it looks similar to a female _Pseudotropheus _sp. 'elongatus chailosi'? http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=860


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Too many bars, fins not dark enough, caudal markings quite different, so I would say not Chailosi. However, it does look vaguely familiar, and with the variability and number of species of Mbuna, I would be hesitant to cry hybrid without a lot more research.

I would, however, state that if it didn't come with a name, then it may as well be assumed to not have one. Buying unidentified Mbuna in hopes of getting a pure fish is like buying feeder guppies to develop a strain of fantails. It doesn't work.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

It could be a _Labidochromis caeruleus_ just not the common yellow lab or a very odd looking one.

They need selection to stay that yellow.

There again there may be something else in there. Lots of aquarium Mbuna lines are not pure species or pure variants.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

eg the _Labidochromis caeruleus_ Nkhali is blue with black barring. "Crossing" that with a _Labidochromis caeruleus_ Lion's Cove (common yellow lab) would give a similar fish.


----------



## dmarfitt (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the input just what I thought hybrid good thing it's not mine


----------

